# 2 Free Goldens on Craigslist/Separate Adds



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I sent the two ads to the NC GR Rescues that cover the areas where the dogs are located.

Triad GRR for the first one and NRGRR for the second one.

ETA: Got a reply from NRGRR, they are contacting the owners for the pup in the second ad that was posted.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

TRIAD GR replied and said they would contact the poster of the first ad.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolina Mom*

Carolina Mom and Aundy

Aundy thanks for posting this and Carolina Mom, bless you for contacting the rescues!


----------

